# post-minimalist New York



## PostMinimalist

Just got back from New York after a great gig at the Lincoln Center.
Here's a shot from the rehearsal:










Managed to do 5 museums, a cruise on the Hudson, see Arturo O'Farril's Afro Cuban Bigband at Birdland, go up the Empire State Bulding and take a trip to David Gage's bass shop (paradise) in Tribeca all in three days!

Now I need some sleep to get over the jet lag!

FC


----------



## Elgarian

Rock on, Fergus! Nice to see the virtuoso bassist in full flight.

(There have been odd rumours here about you deserting us, but all is now clear.)


----------



## Air

Elgarian said:


> Rock on, Fergus! Nice to see the virtuoso bassist in full flight.
> 
> (There have been odd rumours here about you deserting us, but all is now clear.)


Thanks. Hmm... well I did say "seemingly left." Or in other words: "Where have you guys been lately? Please come back." But you must all forgive me, a week ago things did seem quite shaky here.

Anyways, glad to have you back Fergus. How's the balloon been doing?


----------



## PostMinimalist

The Balloon is sinking fast! Luckily I'm not in it any more!
Stuff coming up at the end of the month!
Cheers guys,
FC


----------

